

GNOME 3.7: what is happening now - hendi_
http://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/2012/12/05/gnome-3-7-what-is-happening-now/

======
chris_wot
Yup, another PR disaster. Ho hum. Gnome has lost its way.

